# Bruce Bowen feature at halftime



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

wow, that was pretty touching story. Bruce has overcome a rough childhood and made quite a life for himself. That was a nice story and I have a new found respect for Bruce Bowen.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

i had no idea bruces life was that hard.... hes a pretty strong guy and i wish the best for him and his child(due in december)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I hate Bruce Bowen.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll have to watch it on Tivo. 


Bruce is an interesting story though. To this day, he still can't handle the ball well and still can't create his own offense, but with the passion and desire he plays with he's really made something of himself.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

R-Star said:


> I hate Bruce Bowen.


And everyone hates R-Star. This is about Bruce's feature at half time and how hard his life must have been. So if you don't have anything to comment about that's not offtopic and not straight out of your ignorant mind, then don't say anything at all.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yeah that was touching and i think hardly anyone knew about his childhood and the things he went through.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I didn't get to see it here, could someone please summarize what it was about for me? Thanks.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

basically bowens mom and dad wernt around at all so he was by him self most of his life cause his parents were drugies. but he found some friends that he got real close to and now considers them family and his wifes pregnent and is going to do alot better job making family around for his child then what he had.

good story i had no idea that happend to bowen, ot i met him before hes real nice


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I also did like the story on Bruce Bowen and it only shows that my disdain for him, is strictly on the basketball court. Much props to him for his soon to be born child and being able to make it out of a tough situation.


----------



## TheTruth (Mar 17, 2005)

huh.....I wish i saw that.

I'm from detroit, and take it from me....It doesnt take much for me to despise a player. You would think Bowen would be easy for me to dislike. I mean with all the "dirty player" talk, and the finals now. but even before i heard of his childhood i had this great respect for him....believe me, i couldnt explain it. I tried. But now I'm starting to understand a little bit. I have always rooted and gravitated to the "classy" and "un-selfish" players. Bowen to me is both now.....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm kind of late on this, but I saw it, and I thought it was a pretty cool story. You don't hear too much about Bowen in the media aside from the "dirty" talk, so this was an interesting story. It's amazing he made it to the NBA in circumstances like that.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

bowen was undrafted right?

all i know is that he played in france professionally and his coach was parker's dad. he came a long way! it's great to see players like him succeed.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

XxMia_9xX said:


> bowen was undrafted right?
> 
> all i know is that he played in france professionally and his coach was parker's dad. he came a long way! it's great to see players like him succeed.


wow i didnt know that, its kinda ironic


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Fordy74 said:


> wow, that was pretty touching story. Bruce has overcome a rough childhood and made quite a life for himself. That was a nice story and I have a new found respect for Bruce Bowen.


they did a story just like that for Caron Butler.


----------

